# The Estfna Report - My attempt at The Levrone Report



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok so I made a thread about this in the General Section last week. I'm not sure if I got anybody else on board or not? It seemed that some people had an interest but most couldn't put the time in for whatever reason. But I'm still going to have a go. After a bad few months I need a kick up the **** and this could be it.

So basically the goals are to gain as much size in 8 weeks as poss while not gaining or even reducing BF...

Diet will be as follows:

1) 75g whey, 75g oats, glass of orange juice, fish oils, banana. This will be about 9-9.30am.

Workout in gym about 11.30am on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.

2) 50g whey in shake, 100g maltodextrin dissolved into juice sipped until I get home. This should be about 12.30-1pm. (This will be 25g whey, 3 poached eggs and 3 slices of wholegrain bread on non-training days).

3) 250g chicken breast with 75g cous cous and spinach. This is around 2-2.30pm

4) 6 whole eggs scrambled with a handful of mushrooms and onions, 2 slices of wholegrain bread and 25g whey in water. This will be about 4pm before I leave for work.

5) 200g steak diced and fried with mushrooms and onions again mixed into 100g of steak mince and half a tin of kidney beans, banana. This will be about 7pm in work.

6) 50g whey in 250ml whole milk/250ml water. 2 Tablespoons of olive oil. This will be about 10.30 when I get home.

I will be having a bottle of Lucozade in work between 5-10pm and will allow myself 2 cans of diet coke a day.

Above can only be taken as a rough estimate for portion size etc as apparently Asda close at 4pm on weekends... who knew? So when I get there in the morning I will have more of a definite idea of how things will look and will update as needed.

Training will be 4 days, Chest, Back, Shoulders and Legs.

What I do can be posted up on training days.

Cardio will be 25mins Monday, Wednesday, Friday before food. Saturday will be an hour swimming, followed by the sauna and steam room, I enjoy it and it makes me feel lighter in the chest.

I have been on cycle for 4 weeks now, 750mg Test E, 200mg Tren A. Been sick for the last 3 weeks though so not much to show for it right now and I dropped the Tren when I got sick. Just jabbed a few mins ago so I'm offically back on that.

Pics will be up next Sunday/Monday showing how I am tonight and how I am next week.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

good stuff mate, would love to follow this.

Levrone's transformation did kinda make me want ot do something similar, but it just isnt the right time for me, simply dont have the money to do it justice.

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

will be following this mate


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Any comments on diet? Any changes anyone see's to benefit it? This is usually the hard part for me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

looks pretty good to me for starters, just get on the motherf*(ker and tweak from there. You might need to drop the lucozade (70 odd grams of sugar right there) but maybe not, it depends how active you are during work? When I was contest prepping last year I had to guzzle lucozade during work to keep my weight from bombing, was quite active back then - but now at a desk, so if I was prepping now, that same lucuzade would prob hold my progress back as i am less active...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

estfna said:


> Any comments on diet? Any changes anyone see's to benefit it? This is usually the hard part for me.


What weight are you at?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

shal be interesting to follow good luck pal.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

good luck m8 hope you pull this off.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good luck pal will be following ur progress


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> looks pretty good to me for starters, just get on the motherf*(ker and tweak from there. You might need to drop the lucozade (70 odd grams of sugar right there) but maybe not, it depends how active you are during work? When I was contest prepping last year I had to guzzle lucozade during work to keep my weight from bombing, was quite active back then - but now at a desk, so if I was prepping now, that same lucuzade would prob hold my progress back as i am less active...


I sit at a desk during work. But I really am one of those ****s who can eat loads and put no weight on :thumb: , plus its a roasting hot office and I sweat like I'm doing a marathon even in shorts and t-shirt (yes I get to wear that to an office job!) so I need the little boost tbh.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ah24 said:


> What weight are you at?


Around 15 stone right now, I weighed myself last week and was 206. That was after eating 3 meals in 2 days though so I'm not treating it as truth tbh. It's devastating when you're sick. You lose all sorts of weight and it just messes with your head lol...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff :thumb:

Subscribed...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

First update then.

Woke up at 8.30am, done the cardio and had the first meal at 9am and then went to Asda. Stocked up for the week and got home to wait for the police to come and take a statement from me. They got here about 10.30 and I was expecting them to be gone within the hour. 2.30pm they finally left. So right now I'm just about to leave for work and I'm going to use the gym there, not the best start tbh; but today has been more or less out of my control. Should of seen the sergeants face when I excused myself for 5 minutes and come back in with chicken and cous cous...

Just had another shake about 3pm of one scoop of whey and 25g oats, then I threw 4 whole eggs and 2 slices of wholegrain bread down my neck. Should be lifting by 4pm.

Steak is cooked and "tupperwared" and I will have it in work. I've also just made another shake for later on tonight in work.

It's chest today but they only have dumbells up to 35kg and a few cables in the work gym, so I will have to see what I can do when I get there.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Subscribed bud


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome, will sub to this. I'm tempted to start journal of my own even though i'm going to uni in six weeks.

I fear i'm going to turn into one of those guys who spends all day on bb forums but doesn't actually grow....

Good luck bud, sub'd


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck mate i will follow this with interest


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Gogogoooooooooooooo mate!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

The gym in work is ****. I have decided.

Incline DB presses: 20kg 20, 27.5kg 15, 30kg 12, 30kg 12, 35kg 8.

Incline flys: 15kg 15, 20kg 12, 25kg 10, 25kg 12 - did more last set than I thought I could. Keeping it really really slow, I mean like 4 seconds up and 3 down.

Dips: 15, 12, 12 (15kg db in legs), 7 (20kg db in legs).

Chest press machine: 3/4 stack for 12 reps, full stack for 12 reps. Awful piece of kit this, it ran on some kind of rail and I only managed 2 sets on it before I got annoyed and told it to "fcuk off"...

I finished off with 1 exercise for triceps, they were already pretty pumped from the dips and I have shoulders this week too, so no point in doing too much for them. That was cable EZ pushdowns.

Full stack x 15, full stack+10kg x 15, full stack+20kg x 12, full stack+20kg x 11.

It was back today, now I'm usually very strong on back and I have never had much of a pump. My back really doesn't seem to tire.

Straight arm pushdowns for warmup:

Half stack x 10 reps for 4 sets.

Wide pull downs on hammer machine:

20kg x 12, 30kg x 12, 35kg x 10. Drop to 20kg either side, 10, 10, 10 with 10 seconds rest between sets each arm separately.

Narrow cable rows:

Half stack x 20, stack x 15, stack+10kg x 15, stack+20kg x 11.

T-bar row with chest rest:

15kg x 15, 20kg x 12, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 7. Drop to 20kg x 10, 10, 10 with 10 secs rest between sets.

Back only deadlifts for lower back:

60kg x 12, 60kg x 12. 100kg x 8.

Traps get done on shoulder day.

Edit: forgot to put biceps in 

Hammer curls:

10kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 15kg x 10.

Cable curls (didn't get weights)

12, 12, 10, 10.

Done.

Went out last night for a mates birthday after work. Drank water and had 1 can of Redbull. Felt a bit sick so went to the toilet and brought blood up, pretty watered down stuff, but there nonetheless.. This happened the last few weeks while I was ill, I couldn't keep any food down but I thought I was over it. It seems worse when I have something sugary or greasy/moist, dryish foods don't make me feel nearly as sick. Shakes are terrible, I feel like crap for about half hour after having one. If I don't feel better by Thursday I'm going the doctors.

Meals this morning have been fine. All on track so far so nothing to note there.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Thursday...

Shoulders and Traps, Calfs.

Smith press behind neck.

20kg x 20, 30kg x 20. 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10. 60kg x 9.

Side lat raises supersetted with front raises.

10kg x 15 per arm and exercise.

15kg x 12.

15kg x 12.

12.5kg x 12.

Reverse Flyes

Half stack x 15 reps

3/4 stack x 12 reps

2 more plates x 11 reps

Shrugs

60kg x 20

80kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 14 + 60kg x10

Calfs

Superset 3 exercise thing.

Standing calf raise machine, standing calf raises bodyweight, donkey raises bodyweight.

Start on 80kg per side of machine and drop a plate as you raise the reps each set.

Starting on 20 reps, down to 10 reps. Minimum of 40kg per side.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wrote an essay on Friday's training, but my browser died before I posted. So I'm going to bed instead and will update on today in the morning...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i know i promised to do the write up on friday today. but i just had something awful happen. bare with me. i will try tomorrow.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate i dont blame you,i would be the same as you just now,sympathies man,i hope the little kid is ok,is there no way to find out?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i dont know mate. maybe i will hear something, maybe the news?. i will post if i do.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ill be following to see if anything happens  good luck


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Right, Friday went well. I actually went out on the Thursday night with the GF.

Got home quite late, I was quite naughty... haha

Got back to hers in the early hours and done 3 hours of "cardio".

I thought I might be staying out so I filled some shakers with protein, oats and took along my pill box. Woke about 11am and had my meals. They were in the complete wrong order and I dropped the egg meal altogether for another shake.

Training went well considering I only had about 4 hours sleep.

Leg Ext

Half stack x 30

3/4 stack x 20

3/4 stack x 20

Full stack x 16, dropped to 3/4 stack x 11, dropped to half stack x 8

Leg press

160kg x 20

200kg x 20

260kg x 15

300kg x 15

340kg x 13, dropped to 260kg x 15

Front facing hack squat

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

120kg x 10 +10

Standing leg curls

Half stack x 20 nice and slow

Half stack x 15

+2 plates x 15

+2 plates x 15

Lunges

Up and down the gym 2 laps....

So roughly about 20 yards, for 4 times with a 10kg DB in each hand

Sunday

I couldn't sleep last night, so I got the sports centre at 9am when it opened. 20 mins swimming laps then the sauna for 10 mins.

Another 10 mins laps in pool, 10 mins steam room.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

1 week pictures will be up later...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

OK 1 week update pictures.

I'm pretty ****ing chuffed with these.

In all fairness the main difference is that I wasn't really tensing hard in the first picture.

But I am in this weeks ones. The only other difference is a bit of MT2...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, thats quite a difference for 1 week! Obviously it's different lighting etc. but its amazing the difference coming back from illness can make...I lost about half a stone with a bad cold last week, still not really put it back on lol!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ill be following this stefan mate, good to see the face is all healed up like


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Defo coming in there mate, good work!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Hows it going Estfna?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Going good.

Chest on Monday.

Incline bench

20x40kg warmup, 20x60kg, 20x70kg, 18x80kg, 12x85kg drop to 60kgx8. I never bench heavy, reps always stay high with a lighter weight.

Incline DB fly

20x15kg, 15x20kg, 12x25kg, 9x30kg dropped to 25kg for another 5.

Hammer chest press

Each side, 20kgx15, 25kgx15, 25kgx15, 30kgx10+20kgx10.

Triceps.

Skull crushers, 30kgx12, 40kgx12, 40kgx9.

Pushdowns, 3/4stackx20, full stackx20, full stack+10kgx15, full stack+25kgxfailure at 13 reps.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Back on Tuesday.

Felt very tight from a bad night so when I started I put the dipping belt and 20kg on and hung on a pullup bar for a minute.

Done the trick.

Wide pulldowns

Half stackx20, Half stackx15, 3/4 stackx15, plus 2 more platesx13.

Narrow cable rows

Half stackx20, full stackx20, full stack+10kgx15, full stack+17.5kgx13.

T-bar rows with chest pad.

20kgx15, 30kgx15, 40x11, dropped it to 35kg again for 10.

Biceps

Standing EZ curls

Bar plus 20kgx15, 30kgx12, 50kgx8, 40kgx9f.

Hammer curls

10kgx20, 15kgx20, 17.5kgx15, 20kgx15 - couldn't do these all at once so done 5-7 at a time with about 15secs rest.

Finished. Diet has been ok. Had a bag of crisp and a crunchie on Tuesday in work. And I had a bacon butty today my mum made me this morning 

I'm not on a comp diet so I will allow little things like this. But I won't go overboard.

I stayed out on Sunday night, I took food, but I couldn't take my gear. So I pinned it all Monday morning, it was due on Sunday. Won't make a difference though.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool, should be an interesting thread! I'll be following it mate

Goodluck :thumbup1:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Thursay

Had to train in work gym later on at 4pm so it was a pretty rushed shoulder session.

DB press

15kgx15, 20kgx15, 25kgx12, 27.5kgx12, 30kgx9f.

Superset of front db raises and side raises

Started on 20 reps per side and arm (1 full set would doing both ex's would be 80reps)

15kgx20, 15kgx20, 15kgx13, 12.5kgx15.

The DB's in the work gym only go up to 35kg, and their are no plates with handles. So I couldn't do shrugs, instead I did upright rows on the smith machine. Felt awkward but did the job. Didn't pay attention to reps or weight so can't give details.

I finished with some cable reverse flyes.

Again, I didn't get reps or weight.

Sorry haha

Calfs, well I had to use the smith machine with 80kg either side.

Pretty similar to what I usually do for calves except it didn't work as well so I threw another exercise in.

I got on the dip station with footplates and holding a 20kg DB in each hand done single leg calf raises with the opposite foot until I hit failure. The I repeated it for 2 sets.

Meals were ok, a bit of swapping and changing to accomodate the later training but I got them all in. Plus I had a chocolate eclair my boss brought in :whistling: .

Friday

As my car got smashed last night I couldn't get to my usual gym and I have got tonight off work as I'm going away for the weekend. I did cardio at 6am while on the phone to the insurance and had a few hours kip.

Used my old gym I used to go to about 2yrs ago.

I usually don't squat as it does more for my back and glutes that my quads.

But I did today as their isn't much in there for legs.

Warmed up on the pin selection leg press :confused1:

Half stackx50reps, full stackx30reps. It's unbelievably light it disgusts me.

Leg extension

Again so light it's bad, so I had to do each leg on its own to get enough weight.

Full stackx20, Full stackx20, Full stack plus a dodgy balanced 20kg dumbellx20, stack plus a 45kg dumbell (and using 2 legs this time)x20.

Squats

60kgx30, 80kgx20, 100kgx20 rest pause. Drop to 80kg and hit another 20, took me 2 minutes resting at 10 and 15reps. Then drop to 60kg until I hit my last rep which I gave up at 17 for fear of getting stuck on the deck.

Surprise surprise, the leg curl machine was broken, so I used the leg extension machine standing up.

Half stackx15, half stackx15, 3/4stackx12, 3/4stack +2platesx11.

I have been good on the diet today, very good actually with no slip ups. I ended up making meatballs from the mince and had steak and meatballs together.

I'm away for the weekend now so I'm going to take my protein and some fish oils and some maltodextrin. Just going to play it by ear this weekend and enjoy myself.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep up the effort, been a good read so far


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

More updated pics. Decided to throw some poses in, some are off. But who cares?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Some more...

Comments appreciated...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

big difference buddy , just shows what can be done when you have a plan and the right mindset .

just a case of keeping it going now


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

If i am the only one so be it- You look pathetic in just about every angle. And You've been traing for what.. 2.. 3 years))))))


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

harsh dreamon . why have you been negged so many times i wonder?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> If i am the only one so be it- You look pathetic in just about every angle. And You've been traing for what.. 2.. 3 years))))))


can you not give constructive criticism mate? like there is no need to say someone looks crap at all, whats the point, doesnt help anyone.

could say something like, good shape to work on, more mass needed though


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

What is the point of this thread? Someone who's been training.. let me guess- on and off for some time now- (AND HASN'T ACHIEVED ANYTHING) becomes a "monster" in 8 weeks?

Where did You get the training program from? Ballet dancers?

Instead of posting pictures of Yourself here- do some "homework" and train.. train.. train..


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Progress is looking good mate, best of luck


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> What is the point of this thread? Someone who's been training.. let me guess- on and off for some time now- (AND HASN'T ACHIEVED ANYTHING) becomes a "monster" in 8 weeks?
> 
> Where did You get the training program from? Ballet dancers?
> 
> Instead of posting pictures of Yourself here- do some "homework" and train.. train.. train..


lol i wonderd were you had been


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dreamon008 said:


> If i am the only one so be it- You look pathetic in just about every angle. And You've been traing for what.. 2.. 3 years))))))


this is your first and last warning do not insult other members....whilst i am here if you could provide pics of when you first started training it would be appreciated......everyone starts some where if you cannot give constructive criticism then i suggest you keep your opinions to yourself


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

My criticism is as constructive as it can get. Whenever i see pure stupidity somewhere why should i keep it to myself and not say what i think?

I see plenty of negative posts towards my person in this forum- SOMEHOW YOU DO NOT SEEM TO NOTICE THESE   Neither do i..

So i suggest if You ban people who say what they really think- just do it now.

And BTW- i have never ever trained with intention to show off in BB forums


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dreamon008 said:



> My criticism is as constructive as it can get. Whenever i see pure stupidity somewhere why should i keep it to myself and not say what i think?
> 
> I see plenty of negative posts towards my person in this forum- SOMEHOW YOU DO NOT SEEM TO NOTICE THESE  Neither do i..
> 
> ...


then why do you have yourself topless in your avatar?

just give constructive criticism instead saying someone looks crap then maybe you will get more out of this forum


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dreamon,how many threads are you going to come into a insult members for no reason at all? the only reason you have recieved any negativity back towards you is because you have attacked,unprovoked,in the first place.

Would you prefer that i and the other competitive guys on the board come and ridicule your physique being as we are your physical superiors?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

dreamon008 said:


> Instead of posting pictures of Yourself here- do some "homework" and train.. train.. train..


The best kind of homework he can do is post pics of himself here and ask for criticism. And doing so takes guts, not many people who want to improve would post pics up and ask for help, so good on him.

Secondly you're wrong, he hasn't achieved nothing, and there are a lot of people on this board who are just starting out, and aren't in as gooder shape as he is, how do you think your comments calling his body 'pathetic' make them feel?

Everything you've said is wrong and although you think you're entitled to your opinion, until you grow up and can say something pleasant I don't think you are.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> Would you prefer that i and the other competitive guys on the board come and ridicule your physique being as we are your physical superiors?


i would


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think you understand the point of what he is aiming to do.

He isn't expecting Levrone-esque reports, merely attempting to show what results some hard work will yeild over 8weeks.

I for one think it is admirable, all the more so as he has put up pictures.

All to easy to criticise people, and I am not saying that people shouldn't be criticised as I don't like giving out undue comments merely to satisfy egos, but if you criticise it can at least be in a constructive manner that the person can then draw on.

Perhaps that is too much to ask though, suppose I should 'dreamon' :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dreamon008 said:


> My criticism is as constructive as it can get. Whenever i see pure stupidity somewhere why should i keep it to myself and not say what i think?
> 
> I see plenty of negative posts towards my person in this forum- SOMEHOW YOU DO NOT SEEM TO NOTICE THESE  Neither do i..
> 
> ...


if we are notified of a insulting post then we act seeing as there are thousands of posts a day there is no way we can keep up with them all yours have been reported so i acted.....

as for you not training to show off on a BB forum then why have you got your top off in your avatar?? why not have a clothed picture??

your critisism is not consructive where in this post is constructive??



dreamon008 said:


> What is the point of this thread? Someone who's been training.. let me guess- on and off for some time now- (AND HASN'T ACHIEVED ANYTHING) becomes a "monster" in 8 weeks?
> 
> Where did You get the training program from? Ballet dancers?
> 
> Instead of posting pictures of Yourself here- do some "homework" and train.. train.. train..


why not suggest changes to his training programme seeing as you have dismissed his current one??and in all honesty if you did your homework you would know it is Train...Eat...Eat not Train...Train...Train


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

IN ALL HONESTY- I DO NOT MEAN TO INSULT YOU *Pscarb*,

but as "NABBA Champion" You forgot to mention that i also missed SLEEP and maybe many other things..

As i can see my avatar is a big concern to everyone- i uploaded it because some forum members were asking me to. And please note i am happy with what i got and thats what matters.. i'm not training for Mr. Olympia.

Peter V pointed out there is a lot of people in this forum, who are just starting out, so maybe i have upset them indeed with my comments.. i see here same things i notice in my gym:

People who have been training couple of months.. years.. spent alotta money on whey and good food and equipment.. but hey where is the muscle?

Seriously, there is lad in my gym- i somewhat think he may be active member here - been training for couple of months or so and he's on NOS (!)

Not to mention people who are constantly thinking about steroids, because they "been working my ass off 4 years but still no muscle.. "


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dreamon008 said:


> IN ALL HONESTY- I DO NOT MEAN TO INSULT YOU *Pscarb*,
> 
> but as "NABBA Champion" You forgot to mention that i also missed SLEEP and maybe many other things..
> 
> ...


its not your avatar thats of concern to others mate,its your terrible attitude towards others....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have not insulted me mate i know what it takes to build muscle......

there are loads of guys every where who take steroids when they should not but this is not what we are talking about you have given your opinion on this thread very harshly when you could of come on here said what you said and then given some suggestions to how the OP could improve that is constructive criticism.......just slating him and his physique is wrong and not needed...



dreamon008 said:


> IN ALL HONESTY- I DO NOT MEAN TO INSULT YOU *Pscarb*,
> 
> but as "NABBA Champion" You forgot to mention that i also missed SLEEP and maybe many other things..
> 
> ...


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Dam!! i was enjoying Estfnas journal ***************** (do not insult other members)**********************

Looking good tho Estfna great gains so far, will be following


----------

